# Advice for a curvy short girl...



## *Star Violet* (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi...there are a few things I wanted to buy but I'm worried thye might not look too good...I'm 5'3 and I have an hour glass figure. I was wondering what kind of shorts and mini skirts would look on me... I'm not fat...just really curvy. I've been told I have nice legs but I'm too scared to try anything on since the last time I tried a skirt on and I felt like a bloated hippo but I have lost alot of weight since then. And what kind of tops should I wear with mini skirts and shorts?


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm exactly the same 5'3" with a slim curvy figure! I would go for a tiered mini or a pleated mini because it evens out the shape of the hips. With this I would wear a cute tight tank top ot t-shirt (nothing too low or skimpy!).

Shorts wise I would wear short "baker-boy" shorts and team them with high heels. Hope that helps!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 2, 2008)

A-line skirts are great, IMO, for any figure. If you're self-conscious about things, maybe wear the skirts around knee-length (or a bit higher)?

I like to keep things balanced so if I'm wearing something kind of flared, I tend to wear something tighter on top. You don't have to go super tight, but if the skirt is very fully, don't wear a a flowy baby doll top.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm this body type too, but 5'1. And I HATE it, I feel like there are NO bottoms that look good on me. Skinny jeans are in, and theyre for skinny people


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I'm this body type too, but 5'1. And I HATE it, I feel like there are NO bottoms that look good on me. Skinny jeans are in, and theyre for skinny people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've actually been told that skinny jeans look much more better on curvy girls...ppl with nice legs because skinny ppl only look like stick fgures? My niece (who is super skinny) also told me the same thing. I like skinny jeans on me because they look kinda hot


----------



## heartsarebound (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Star Violet** 

 
_I've actually been told that skinny jeans look much more better on curvy girls...ppl with nice legs because skinny ppl only look like stick fgures? My niece (who is super skinny) also told me the same thing. I like skinny jeans on me because they look kinda hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitely agree with the skinny jeans comment! I personally find that SJ look better on curvy people. I find that they accentuate legs alot better. My sister on the other hand is super thin but she said she would never wear SJ because she doesn't want to appear even thinner then she already is.


----------



## tooniee (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm 5'1 and incredibly curvy too, and i've also been told that i have good legs, so i generally go for shorts that are fitted around the bum (it's good to show off those assets!) and a little big longer in the leg, maybe knee length? And slightly loose and in dark colours (that was a crap explanation hey?). This is slimming because people only noptice the thinner part of your leg, and yet still flatters your bum, and still covers up enough for you to show a bit of cleavage without looking tarty!

Skirts wise, well, i'm a bit of a slut and wear very short things, and really, it's upto you, what you feel comfortable in and what you feel that you look good in. Go into a shop and try on every single different style of skirt, even ones you may think you wouldn't normally wear, try them, you could be surprised. Also, when buying a skirt always wear the tights/shoes that you'll plan to wear withit most, so that you can see if it looks good together.

Tops wise, it depends what situation you're going for, if your just going casually into town to meet some friends and it's a summery day, then a simple lot neck tee or bluse can look really cute, but if your going out you might choose to wear a book tube with a low slung waist, so it really does depend on how it's going to be worn, but this sort of thing is the same as what i said before, try lots of ones on and see what you feel comfortable in and what you think you look nice in, because if you don't feel comfortable you aren't going to feel confident, and in that case you may as well be wearing trackies, right?

I hope that burst of rambling was some kind of help!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I am 5'2 and quite curvy myself.

I find minis (particularly denim and black) and PENCIL SKIRTS (<3) look best. Ruffles and tiers will only add on weight.

As for shirts, it depends on what kind of skirt you're wearing.
For minis, a tank top and hoodie could work. But so could a halter top, t-shirt or sweater.. As long as it's not too skanky (like a tube top or a low cut halter), I think a lot of things go with skirts.

And for feeling nervous about wearing skirts, why not try a pair of leggings or a longer skirt?


----------



## BBJay (Apr 13, 2008)

You guys makes me feel even shorter. I'm only 4'9" and I would say I'm curvy.  I love my body type but it can be very difficult to find bottoms that fit. 

I live in California, so its definitely heating up so I'm digging shorts and minis. They give you so many options. You can wear just about anything with a skirt as long as all of your goodies are safely tucked away. I make sure to avoid capri pants and bermuda shorts like the plague. They make my legs look short and stumpy. Not cute. Skinny jeans look great especially with a darker wash. I love my skinnies.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 14, 2008)

*i love wedges with shorts/skirts, they make ur legs look longer and are easy to walk in. 

stay away from big pockets/embellishments around ur hips.

if ur gonna show ur legs, then cover up ur tummy/boobs lol*


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 14, 2008)

Kim Kardashian is 5'3 and curvy. See some pics on what she wears because she always looks great!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 5'4" with a curvy figure... and I hate it because it pays to be stick figures (or stick figures with 2 balloons) when you're Taiwanese.
I always wear heels... and I stay away from REALLY skinny jeans. I find that they accentuate my butt... which I try to avoid because my tiny waist makes my butt look gigantic already.
When I wear short skirts, I always keep the hemline above the knee... approximately 3" above the knee is the best length for me, since it hits at the thinnest part of my thighs. I also make sure that the skirt fits me at the waist and hips, and either flares out a bit (slight a-line) or stays straight.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow... so many of you girls out there go for the skinny jeans even though you're all curvy! I'm not brave enough to go and wear them... I'm afraid I wouldn't even be able to get them on and over my butt =\

Clearly I'm totally clueless here lol... but I usually go for boot cut jeans because I can hide a fair amount of height in my shoes there seeing as how I'm extremely short (163cm...) and even more so exceedingly curvy (36, 26 and 35 inches), which is SUUCCHH a pain in the butt. 

I can't say because I haven't worn them... but wouldn't the skinny jeans make me even more so look kinda... stumpy? I mean, I feel like I am already, mainly because of my figure.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doesn't help either that pretty much every other asian girl out there is stick thin with no figure at all...


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Wow... so many of you girls out there go for the skinny jeans even though you're all curvy! I'm not brave enough to go and wear them... I'm afraid I wouldn't even be able to get them on and over my butt =\

Clearly I'm totally clueless here lol... but I usually go for boot cut jeans because I can hide a fair amount of height in my shoes there seeing as how I'm extremely short (163cm...) and even more so exceedingly curvy (36, 26 and 35 inches), which is SUUCCHH a pain in the butt. 

I can't say because I haven't worn them... but wouldn't the skinny jeans make me even more so look kinda... stumpy? I mean, I feel like I am already, mainly because of my figure.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doesn't help either that pretty much every other asian girl out there is stick thin with no figure at all..._

 






Actually, I have pretty much the same figure type and I've tried the skinny jeans and I give it a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looks really hot and no it doesn't cut hieght. You can wear them with heels aswell etc...just try different looks and whatever suits you, go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh, you know what looks really nice for our fugire type, skinny jeans with a little dress...really cute and it flatters our figure types.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Wow... so many of you girls out there go for the skinny jeans even though you're all curvy! I'm not brave enough to go and wear them... I'm afraid I wouldn't even be able to get them on and over my butt =\

Clearly I'm totally clueless here lol... but I usually go for boot cut jeans because I can hide a fair amount of height in my shoes there seeing as how I'm extremely short (163cm...) and even more so exceedingly curvy (36, 26 and 35 inches), which is SUUCCHH a pain in the butt. 

I can't say because I haven't worn them... but wouldn't the skinny jeans make me even more so look kinda... stumpy? I mean, I feel like I am already, mainly because of my figure.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doesn't help either that pretty much every other asian girl out there is stick thin with no figure at all..._

 
My measurments are slightly bigger than yours (34 28 37) and I love how skinny jeans accentuate my large hips even more.

As for making you look stumpy... I roll up the ends or wear them with heels and it doesn't make me look to stumpy.
I just prefer them to regular jeans.


----------



## soulstar (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm 5'0" and a bit curvy as well. Nothing seems to fit my plump booty, hips, and waist!

Does anyone know any good brands of jeans for short people? Preferably pants that come in SHORT and fit well with curves?


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 9, 2008)

I'm 5'1" and curvy (33 1/2"-27"-38 1/2"). It SUCKS finding pants, and right now I'm having a hell of a time finding shorts. 

Right now I love Levi's Curvy Cut in the 30" length (kinda hard to find, most distributed length is 32"). They have more room in the hips and a curved waistband so you don't get the dreaded plumber's ass. 

Being short, I also LOVE to wear heels. The bigger, the better. They make my legs look long and lean and accentuate all the good features


----------

